# A review of a new toy (UPDATE)



## Gene Howe (May 22, 2012)

Yesterday, while waiting for a take out pizza, I stepped next door to a gourmet kitchen tool place. I'd been in there before to buy a grease splatter thingie. It has just the fine mesh I needed to sift crushed stone for inlays.  Any how, last Memorial day we visited some old friends who served us some French press coffee. WOW! was it ever good! First time I'd ever had any. Yeah, I know, I should get out more often. 

So, I finally decided that a French press would be nice to have and I bought a two cupper (actually, two mugs) at the kitchen store. This store had a one cupper and a 6 cupper available. This morning we used it. The first time we had it, our friends used Don Fransico, ground course at the store. As I said, it was delicious. All we had this morning was Yuban dark roast from the can. So, that's what I went with. It was still great! 

All told, we made four mugs full and used about 50% less grounds than we normally use in our drip coffeemaker for 6 mugs and it was 100% better tasting. It only takes about 4 minutes to boil the water in the micro and another few to make the coffee it'self. The only difference is you can't make it up ahead of time and just stumble out of bed and hit the switch. But man, is it ever worth the fuss!

I give this toy 5 stars.

Oh yeah, the brand name is Bonjour...the only brand this store sold.

I think our drip machine is headed for the back of the cupboard.


----------



## davidgiul (May 22, 2012)

*RE: A review of a new toy*



Gene Howe said:


> Yesterday, while waiting for a take out pizza, I stepped next door to a gourmet kitchen tool place. I'd been in there before to buy a grease splatter thingie. It has just the fine mesh I needed to sift crushed stone for inlays.  Any how, last Memorial day we visited some old friends who served us some French press coffee. WOW! was it ever good! First time I'd ever had any. Yeah, I know, I should get out more often.
> 
> So, I finally decided that a French press would be nice to have and I bought a two cupper (actually, two mugs) at the kitchen store. This store had a one cupper and a 6 cupper available. This morning we used it. The first time we had it, our friends used Don Fransico, ground course at the store. As I said, it was delicious. All we had this morning was Yuban dark roast from the can. So, that's what I went with. It was still great!
> 
> ...



Yo Cougar,
You reading this. Giving me the shakes. 
Thanks for sharing the review. I am always looking for a better cup of coffee


----------



## Kenbo (May 22, 2012)

*RE: A review of a new toy*

Thanks for the review. How about some pics of the new brewmaster!!


----------



## Gene Howe (May 23, 2012)

*RE: A review of a new toy*

Will do, Ken.
Later today.



Kenbo said:


> Thanks for the review. How about some pics of the new brewmaster!!


----------



## TimR (May 23, 2012)

*RE: A review of a new toy*

Gene, I've had and used the french press and agree that the taste is superb to traditional drip coffee makers. One thing I found out many years ago, is that the paper filters most of us use is the culprit in robbing oils and other flavors from the coffee, and the filtering on a french press allow them to pass on by. I bought and have used the gold filters for coffee now for years, without paper, and the difference is quite noticeable...almost like french press, but without the mess and minimal quantity. 
And...I don't spend money on paper filters...they're SO expensive!


----------



## Gene Howe (May 23, 2012)

*RE: A review of a new toy*

Ken, 
First pic is the whole unit. It holds right at 3.5 cups or 800ml. 
The second is the lid and press. Note the solid piece that covers the spout when steeping the brew and the screen that is turned to the spout to catch the grounds when pouring.

[attachment=5815]

[attachment=5816]


----------



## Gene Howe (May 23, 2012)

*RE: A review of a new toy*

Certainly agree about the paper filters. We've long ago quit using them.



TimR said:


> Gene, I've had and used the french press and agree that the taste is superb to traditional drip coffee makers. One thing I found out many years ago, is that the paper filters most of us use is the culprit in robbing oils and other flavors from the coffee, and the filtering on a french press allow them to pass on by. I bought and have used the gold filters for coffee now for years, without paper, and the difference is quite noticeable...almost like french press, but without the mess and minimal quantity.
> And...I don't spend money on paper filters...they're SO expensive!


----------



## Kenbo (May 27, 2012)

*RE: A review of a new toy*

That looks pretty cool. It's kind of like an old style coffee percalator (sp?). More work or not, if it produces a better cup of coffee than I'm all for it. Thanks for posting the pics Gene.


----------



## Kevin (May 27, 2012)

*RE: A review of a new toy*

We have a cheapo French press but for some reason have gone back to the drip + paper filter. But you ad Tim make we want to drag it back out or at least get a better one. Gene I would ask you to buy one for me but I ship my jigs to Japan and I know how ridiculously expensive it is! More than the jig system itself!!! 

Tim thanks for the reminder about the paper I did notice a big difference between our metal mesh filter and paper. I'll get back on the metal.


----------



## firemedic (May 27, 2012)

*RE: A review of a new toy*

I'm all about my dark roast coffee. I grew up drinking coffee made in a French Drip Pot, very good, but a few years ago I started using a French press instead. It's my morning ritual, lol. Put the kettle on, momma gets tea, daddy get French pressed Dark Roast Community brand (made near by in New Orleans) coffee. I think it's the best way to extract all of the flavor rich oils from the coffee.

One thing I also find helps is not using boiling water. Once the kettle is whistling I turn off the heat and let it settle a min or two before adding it. Stir it well, let it steep a few min before pressing. I think the coffee has a better taste that way.

I also find I use a lot less coffee grounds with the press because I only make as much as I'm going to drink. 6 tbs of grounds for a 12 oz cup :)

No cream. No sugar.


----------



## Kenbo (May 27, 2012)

*RE: A review of a new toy*



firemedic said:


> No cream. No sugar.





There is no other way to drink coffee.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jun 19, 2012)

My sister, who had no Idea we had bought one, sent us a larger French Press made of plastic. We've been using it off and on. Being plastic, it's destined for the camper, though.
We've tried several different brands of course ground. So far, Kauai Estate Reserve beans, fresh ground for each brew, seems to be the best. Of course, we haven't tried a whole lot. We can say that neither of us like Starbucks. 
Believe it or not, Two others are not bad, Yuban straight from the can, and Safeway's own course ground. Good, but not nearly as good as the Kauai coffee.
We had company a while back and, to save time, we used the old drip machine. Boy, was there ever a difference! 
I'm thinking, we're confirmed press users, now.


----------



## davidgiul (Jun 19, 2012)

Gene Howe said:


> My sister, who had no Idea we had bought one, sent us a larger French Press made of plastic. We've been using it off and on. Being plastic, it's destined for the camper, though.
> We've tried several different brands of course ground. So far, Kauai Estate Reserve beans, fresh ground for each brew, seems to be the best. Of course, we haven't tried a whole lot. We can say that neither of us like Starbucks.
> Believe it or not, Two others are not bad, Yuban straight from the can, and Safeway's own course ground. Good, but not nearly as good as the Kauai coffee.


Yeah


----------



## Gene Howe (Jun 19, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> Gene Howe said:
> 
> 
> > My sister, who had no Idea we had bought one, sent us a larger French Press made of plastic. We've been using it off and on. Being plastic, it's destined for the camper, though.
> ...


I sorta figured, David.
It ain't cheap, though.


----------



## Twig Man (Jun 19, 2012)

Ok I am going to have to try this out! I love a good cup of coffee. Drank it so much while I was in the Navy I turned brown. Love it extra dark no sugar.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jun 20, 2012)

rbaccus said:


> If you're really a coffee lover treat yoself to a small can of Blue Mountain coffee from jamica. This is the figured koa of coffee. grows in the mountains there and nowhere else. cheap---no. save it for a special occasion. used to be listed as the best in the world by someone.----------------------I'm out yeah.
> PS there are imitations out there.:irishjig:



A hex on you!
Self control is not one of my redeeming character traits. 
After imbibing in good Scotch or good chocolate or good coffee I can't seem to get enough. 
I'll be sure to try some Blue Mountain but, I'm blaming you for any following financial disasters. :lolol:


----------



## jimmythewoodworker (Jun 20, 2012)

*RE: A review of a new toy*



rbaccus said:


> Gene Howe said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday, while waiting for a take out pizza, I stepped next door to a gourmet kitchen tool place. I'd been in there before to buy a grease splatter thingie. It has just the fine mesh I needed to sift crushed stone for inlays.  Any how, last Memorial day we visited some old friends who served us some French press coffee. WOW! was it ever good! First time I'd ever had any. Yeah, I know, I should get out more often.
> ...



There is nothing better than Blue Mountain. I am especially fond of fresh ground Peaberry in a French Press. However you need to make sure it is Certified Blue Mountain. There are many imitations out there


----------



## Twig Man (Jun 20, 2012)

I will try it


----------



## Twig Man (Jun 20, 2012)

Bought my french press today and have some peaberry jamacian blue on the way. Cant wait to give it a try


----------

